# New to me Stream Setup Issue



## Des68 (Dec 20, 2019)

Hello, 
First post on here thanks for having me. So I purchased a used Tivo Stream off EBay, and went through the hoops getting them to activate it. Tivo activated the Stream and every time I try to run the setup it fails and step 3 linking to my account. 
Did the chat function with Tivo ran through a whole bunch of trouble shooting resetting my main Roamio OTA. But to no avail, tivo said my software is out of date on my stream is there any way to push an update to it. I have tried the call in function on the stream Which seems to run the steps and power pulls. Current software 19.1.3b-01-06. Any help would be appreciated, also if I could provide information that would help let me know.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Looking at my Stream it shows:
Software Version: 20.7.5.stream.RC2-01-6
Build Date: Feb 27 2019-10:30:26

Access link: http://192.168.1.4:49152/sysinfo but change it for your IP address. I bought it on eBay but have no clue how to update the software.


----------



## Durnumosis (Jan 5, 2020)

Des68 said:


> Hello,
> First post on here thanks for having me. So I purchased a used Tivo Stream off EBay, and went through the hoops getting them to activate it. Tivo activated the Stream and every time I try to run the setup it fails and step 3 linking to my account.
> Did the chat function with Tivo ran through a whole bunch of trouble shooting resetting my main Roamio OTA. But to no avail, tivo said my software is out of date on my stream is there any way to push an update to it. I have tried the call in function on the stream Which seems to run the steps and power pulls. Current software 19.1.3b-01-06. Any help would be appreciated, also if I could provide information that would help let me know.


Hi,
I'm in the same situation. I just bought a new stream off of eBay. I can't get it to complete setup on my iOS devices. From the limited information I've been able to find, this is a known issue where something is preventing the stream from updating its software version. I've heard that TiVo tech support is not of much use. Have you had any luck with getting your stream to work?


----------

